# eBay Question



## Keith (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a question about automatic bidding on eBay. If I am the high bidder at 100.00 and I have an automatic maximum bid of 200.00, can another bidder sneak in at the last few seconds and take the item for 105.00 ? Is it possible for my next higest bid to not be entered in time ?


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

No and No. Ebay checks all pending "bump" bids such as yours before it gives the lead to an incoming one, even in the last seconds. You might want to look at bidding sites such as http://snipestreet.com/ (free) if you want a website to bid for you at the last minutes. Then you don't have to "show your cards" until its too late for anyone else.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Your $200 proxy will stand, unless they go over it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had a max bid of 50 bucks. The curent bid was 25 bucks...at the last second a guy entered 30 bucks and my bid went to 31 bucks. and I won the idem.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

You did exactly the correct thing to do. Set your max amount at what you want to spend on that particular item then walk away from it. If you win you win...screw the snipers!

I will sometimes set a very high proxy amount if I want that item bad enough, but be carful with this practice as it has cost me quite a bit at times! 

As stated above if you set a $200 proxy if they bid $201 they win the bid and you will have to rest a higher upper limit...OR let it go, again it depends how bad you want the item.

Bubba


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

And be careful about bidding on items that are just way too cheap to pass up. You might accidentally win... 

Robert


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rdamurphy on 12 Jan 2011 05:16 PM 
And be careful about bidding on items that are just way too cheap to pass up. You might accidentally win... 

Robert 

...especially if it involves three states, a Dodge 2500 and a flat bed trailer.


----------



## Keith (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I feel a little better now. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Set your max amount at what you want to spend on that particular item then walk away from it. If you win you win. 

I saw an old Aster loco at an obscure auction and set a max of $1,000 as I thought my wife would go ballistic if I went higher. A similar loco went for $4,000 on eBay the same week, and I didn't win - someone got a $4,000 loco for $1,250. Sigh.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Either that, or someone got a $1250 locomotive for $4000... 

Robert


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Or a piece of junk for $1250 another option!! Regal


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 12 Jan 2011 05:13 PM 
You did exactly the correct thing to do. Set your max amount at what you want to spend on that particular item then walk away from it. If you win you win...screw the snipers!

I will sometimes set a very high proxy amount if I want that item bad enough, but be carful with this practice as it has cost me quite a bit at times! 

As stated above if you set a $200 proxy if they bid $201 they win the bid and you will have to rest a higher upper limit...OR let it go, again it depends how bad you want the item.

Bubba

I learned that in Ebay those things that I really want are likely going to cost me dearly, so I had better be prepared to bid uncomfortably high for them. I do not regret those bids, but it WAS costly !


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Most of my transactions on E bay are "buy it now" type. I do some bidding but like Bubba says I set a amount then forget about it till bidding is over then I look to see if I won. 

That is how I stay in my budget. 

JJ


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Also remember that MOST of the stuff we are bidding on has been mass produced on some scale. These are NOT unique items we are bidding on. Keep watching it will come up again. Patiience is your friend on Ebay. 
At one point when I knew folks user names, and Ebay displayed them, if I knew the person bidding I would not bid on an item. 

Chas


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

someone got a $1250 locomotive for $4000... 
Unlikely - the other (eBay) buyer was an Aster dealer...


----------

